# gefühlsmäßig



## Berlinanono

Hola todos! En que contexto se puede utilizar esta palabra? Estan muchas que tienen un sentido un poco diferente que en mi idioma (que es italiano, pero en wordreference italiano/deutsch no esta) y no entiendo muy bien como y cuando se utilizan...
Por exemplo esta gefülmäßig.
Gracias.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

La palabra alemana es "gefühlsmäßig" (con la "s" añadida) 

Espero que eso te vaya a ayudar:
gefühlsmäßig - Italienisch-Übersetzung – Linguee Wörterbuch

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## Berlinanono

Muchas gracias Susana.

Parece que esta palabra se utiliza por un carino (lo siento no tengo n con ~ en mi teclado) hacia las cosas y no a la personas. Este es un grande problema que tengo, poner las palabras apropriada en el contexto apropriado. 

Ciao!


----------



## anahiseri

Te he encontrado unos ejemplos traducidos al español, a ver si te ayudan.

Ich habe eine *gefühlsmäßige* Bindung zu meinem Land= Mi amor por mi país  tiene un fuerte componente emocional

Die Verarbeitung der akustischen Information durch das Ohr und das Gehirn hat auch eine *gefühlsmäßige* Dimension. =
El análisis del mensaje sonoro por el oído y el cerebro comporta una dimensión emocional. 

keine moralische oder *gefühlsmäßige*, sondern eine  politische Debatte = un  debate que no es moral o sentimental, sino político

Es de Linguee.es
Huy, me acabo de dar cuenta que Susana te ha indicado la misma página, y en italiano, que será mejor para ti!


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Berlinanono, pensándomelo bien, me parece que ahí haya un malentendido fundamental. En realidad, la palabra "gefühlsmäßig" se refiere sólo al hecho de que algo tenga un componente emocional, o sea: irracional. Ese componente no tiene que ser cariño! Puede que se trate de rabia, orgullo, miedo, desconfianza o qualquier otra emoción que no te deja pensar, hablar o actuar de forma racional.

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## Berlinanono

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda. Ya, el sentido es muy sutil. Leyendo los ejemplos de anahiseri me sale algo muy cerca de el instinto, aunque instinto se dice de otra forma (Instinkt, Trieb).
Podriamos decir que, como dice Susana, es algo que tenga un componente emocional pero mandado de el instinto?


----------



## Tonerl

*gefühlsmäßig*
intuitivo 
intuitivamente

Die Antwort darauf ist nicht zwangsläufig so klar und einfach, wie man *intuitiv/gefühlsmäßig* meinen könnte.
La respuesta no es necesariamente tan clara y sencilla como se podría pensar _intuitivamente_.

Selbstverständlich wissen wir *intuitiv/gefühlsmäßig,* dass Glück nicht einfach das Fehlen von Elend ist. 
Y por supuesto, esto lo sabemos _intuitivamente_, que la felicidad no es sólo la ausencia de la miseria.

Es stimmt, die Poesie ist ein Mittel, die Dinge* intuitiv/ gefühlsmäßig *wahrzunehmen.
La poesía es otro medio de percibir _intuitivamente_ las cosas.

Saludos


----------



## anahiseri

yo creo que las dos palabras que salen en mis ejemplos de LINGUEE, *emocional* y *sentimental*,
caracterizan perfectamente la palabra. 
Aquí hay muchos sinónimos alemanes , la mayoría se entienden bien aunque no sepas much alemán
Synonym für gefühlsmäßig | Bedeutung, Antonym, Fremdwort, Gegenteil

afectivo, expresivo, intuitivo


----------



## anahiseri

Otra cosa: lo de *mäßig *da un matiz de "de manera, guiándose por". Verás que lo puedes aplicar a los ejemplos de Tonerl.


----------



## Berlinanono

Todo muy claro ahora.


----------



## domimilagro

Otra traducción que funciona con casi todas las palabras acabando en "-mäßig"

gefühlsmäßig würde ich sagen... - por lo que respecta a mis sentimientos, diría...
nervenmäßig/gesundheitsmäßig ist er am Ende... - por lo que respecta a sus nervios/salud, está a dos velas/está acabado/rendido


----------

